# How long to wait?



## faithaqua (Nov 28, 2011)

Boy---I am reading all of the ins n' outs of divorce filings---I've been through it before but my ex-husband had nothing, did nothing, so got nothing. This husband wants an amicable split---I however, do not want to divorce---he left me. The house is in my name/mortgage---we really have no financial or child ties (though I miss my step-daughter tremendously)---he left btw because my son is a complicated/difficult boy who suffers with bi-polar disorder---lots of craziness. Anyway, he told me a couple of weeks ago that he wants a divorce---said "call your family's lawyer, have him draw up papers, I'll sign it---I'm assuming we're "cool" and all." But the more I thought about it, I thought NO! you want the divorce, you find the lawyer, draw up the papers, etc. 
Am I screwing myself here? It's only been 2 months so I don't feel the need to rush anything and I have to admit that knowing we are still technically married can calm me from doing something nutty like calling and sobbing for him to come home---he left, I have to accept. 
sigh---as you can see, I'm still quite confused and hurt--which by reading/replying to other posts is not unusual. I can only assume that our next contact will be when HE draws papers and of course, when tax time rolls around...


----------



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

Same deal here Faith! She said she wants a divorce with a frown and holding back tears, then I get her to admit to her affair. So, does she really know what she is talking about? IMO...hardly! She is an emotional wreck, not talking to her kids, me, her family members, anyone. I figure I can give it a few months, or she can file, if that is REALLY what SHE wants!

He wants a divorce...let HIM do it.

You take care of YOU!

Wanted to add I have figured out she is having a Mid Life Crisis! I know it, our kids know it, but she doesn't...


----------

